# Mountainbiken in Dänemark???



## kiddykorn (10. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich werde dieses Jahr meinen Urlaub in Dänemark verbringen und wollte mein MTB einpacken.
Ich habe schonmal auf die Karte geschaut von der Gegend wo ich hinfahre, Ebeltoft, und da sind im Umkreis tatsächlich ein paar "Berge"  . So zwischen 83 und 137 Hm, nichts dolles aber besser als eine Woche ohne Biken!!

So jetzt meine Frage:
War von Euch schonmal jemand in der Gegend und kann mir ein paar Tips zu Routen geben?

Danke schonmal,
kiddykorn


----------



## baxter (10. August 2005)

ok nicht gerade die gegend um ebeltoft (nebenbei eine sehr schöne) aber auch dänemark. nimm das rad auf jedenfall mit

guckst du hier

mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (10. August 2005)

Danke Baxter für die schnelle Antwort!

Da hast Du ja einen 1a Bericht vorgelegt   

Ich hoffe hier antwortet noch jemand der die Gegend etwas kennt.


----------



## Ankra 01 (10. August 2005)

Hej, kennst du die Insel Römö in Dänemark. Dort kannst du auch am Strand biken, ist übrigens der größte und breiteste Strand Europas. Auf der Insel gibt es auch Fahrspaß denke ich.


----------



## Hegi (11. August 2005)

also ich kenne  nur nette trails in der gegend um houstrup!
das gebiet heißt "Blåbjerg Plantage" herrliches heide dünen gebiet mit vielen kleinen leichten trails und vielen ups und downs und dabei der traumblick über die nordsee

http://www.schultz-houstrup.dk/framede/frameset.htm


----------



## nautilus (11. August 2005)

Ich war da vor ein paar Jahren mal. Bin allerdings nicht viel zum biken gekommen. Nicht weit von Ebeltoft gibt es die Moolsberge (ich glaube das schreibt man eigentlich mit diesen dänischen Ös). Ist zwar nur ein sehr kleines Gebiet, aber relativ hügelig und durchzogen von Schotterwegen. Außerdem gibt es herrliche Blicke über das "Bektrup Vig". Ansonsten alles ziemlich flach in der Gegend. Ich würde wohl eher von Geländeradfahren als von Mountainbiken sprechen.

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall...


----------



## alpi69 (11. August 2005)

da meine frau dänin ist bin ich mindestens 1 mal pro jahr mit bike in dänemark. für mich als innsbrucker natürlich keine berge, aber es gibt überall schotterpisten und trails durch die wälder.
aber eigentlich ist es eher was fürs echte training: gegenwind und so   
mein rekord waren 1200HM an einem Tag als ich eine ehemaligen müllberg (so ca. 50-60 m hoch) zig mal hochgedüst bin hehe.

ich nehme mittlerweile nur noch semislicks in DK, weil mehr ist kaum nötig.

such einen bikeshop in ebeltoft und frag die jungs dort. es gibt bestimmt was, immerhin haben die dänen schon 2 CC-weltmeister (Rasmussen und Djernis).


----------



## kiddykorn (11. August 2005)

nautilus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war da vor ein paar Jahren mal. Bin allerdings nicht viel zum biken gekommen. Nicht weit von Ebeltoft gibt es die Moolsberge (ich glaube das schreibt man eigentlich mit diesen dänischen Ös). Ist zwar nur ein sehr kleines Gebiet, aber relativ hügelig und durchzogen von Schotterwegen. Außerdem gibt es herrliche Blicke über das "Bektrup Vig". Ansonsten alles ziemlich flach in der Gegend. Ich würde wohl eher von Geländeradfahren als von Mountainbiken sprechen.
> 
> Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall...



Auf den Mols Bjerge(so steht es auf der Karte) ruhen auch meine gesamten Hoffnungen.
Die haben laut Karte 127 & 137Hm ich glaube das ist schon fast das höchste was man in Dänemark erhoffen kann.

Danke für die Antworten.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (21. August 2005)

So nun bin ich wieder in der Heimat und möchte einen kurzen Bericht erstatten:

Also, das Gebiet rund um die Mols Bjerge ist ein sehr schönes Gebiet für Touren man kann auf Singletrails durch den Wald fahren oder auf Schotterpisten sehr zügig Kilometer machen ganz nebenbei ist es dort auch recht Hügelig(ich spreche extra nicht von Bergen!!) und das macht die ganze Sache schon recht lustig.

Fazit: Es sind nicht die Alpen aber auch mit dem MTB kann man sich dort austoben und jede Ausfahrt hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Also wer da in der Gegend Urlaub macht sollte auf jeden Fall sein Bike mitnehmen!

Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/162815/cat/500/page/1

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/162814/cat/500/page/1

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/162816/cat/500/page/1

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/162817/cat/500/page/1

Und selbst der Weg zum Brötchen holen wurde auf dem Bike erledigt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/162818/cat/500/page/1

Gruß
Christian

PS: Die Singletrails bin ich lieber gefahren als sie zu fotografieren!


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2009)

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen in Silkeborg beim Saisonstart von Pronghorn Racing. 

Hier mein Bericht: +++ KLICK +++

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Dänemark so coole Trails zu bieten hat. Wahrscheinlich werde ich das auch mal genauer abchecken...

Ride on,
Marc


----------

